# Coffee Can Pumpkin Bread - Ideas?



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

This recipe made me put on my creative-cooking thinking cap. One idea is to bake the bread in the cans and give as gifts (in the coffee cans w their lids). Wondering if the recipe can cool in the cans, and just wrap and take along? 
I thought, if you can bake bread in a can, how about cake mixes, bread dough, etc. for a different shape - filling half way to the top to allow room to rise. Would soup or soda cans work? A tall muffin might be an interesting change. Perhaps the little tins the International Coffees use to come in? Or, do I have too much time on my hands  

Coffee Can Pumpkin Bread

1 cup vegetable oil
4 eggs, beaten
2/3 cup water
2 cups canned pumpkin
3 1/3 cups sifted all-purpose flour (sift, then measure)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1 cup raisins
1/2 cup diced walnuts or pecans (optional)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour four (1-pound) coffee cans (or two standard bread pans).

In a mixing bowl, combine oil, eggs, water and pumpkin.

In another bowl, sift together flour, salt, nutmeg, baking soda, cinnamon and sugar. Make a well in center of dry ingredients and add pumpkin mixture. Blend until dry ingredients are moist. Stir in raisins and nuts. Bake 1 hour and 20 minutes.

Cool briefly in cans or pans before turning out onto a rack.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 17, 2005)

This sounds like a good recipe--it reminds me of the old-fashioned brown bread my great grandma used to make in coffee cans.

I agree that they'd look nice in the cans to give as gifts but I think you'll have to take them out to cool, rather than leaving them in the can.  You could try sliding them back in once they're cooled completely, but that might cause a big mess!


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you, PA.  Maybe if I spray the cans with enough cooking spray etc., I could just pop em out and put them back in (for a gift)?  Another idea I'm toying with, is cake mixes in several cans, unmolding, frosting and maybe making a decorative cake, like a sandcastle or groupings of cylindrical individual cakes or mini square loaves.  

The idea reminded me a bit of ring molds (like tomatoes and layering ingredients), except using a can instead to make an appy etc. Thinking out loud, instead of using a (tin foil) muffin pan etc., go with creative shapes already on hand to make things interesting. Or tall mini cheesecakes. Just an idea to experiment with.  I always appreciate your input.  Keep em coming.


----------



## Dina (Oct 17, 2005)

Mmmm...Mish. I love your pumpkin bread recipe. I'll have to try it soon. Mine has chocolate chips in it and I make it especially for Halloween to give to the teachers. They call it Halloween (orange & black) bread!   They love it!

Dina


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you Dina.  Sign me up for chocolate chips.   Would love your recipe.  Haven't tried this one, looks pretty simple and tasty. I liked the idea of baking in coffee cans (as I've never tried that before), and any creative thoughts members might have on using various tins for baking.  (Building baking sand castles in the air in my mind  .)


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

Mish,
     Bread is baking..already the house smells like cinnamon and nutmeg...Will let you know how it tastes later today...Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

Mish,

having a slice of warm pumpkin bread with butter..It is sooooo good. not to sweet, not to much spice, just right. Pa is right it looks like a brown bread..I'd make this to use for gifts during Christmas..Nice recipe, thanks Mish.

kadesma


----------



## Dina (Oct 17, 2005)

Kadesma,

I'm drooling! Are you having a nice cup of coffee with it too? Can I join you? 

Here's the recipe I use for my pumpkin bread, but I can't wait to try Mish's recipe. Funny cause I use my coffee tin cans to cut out the dough circles for my turnovers (which are filled with sweet, spiced pumpkin, by the way-so yummy). Never used them to bake in but I will have to try that.

Halloween Pumpkin Bread

1 1/2 cup vegetable oil
4 eggs, beaten
1 16 oz. can pumpkin
3 cups sifted all-purpose flour
1 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 cups granulated sugar
1 12 oz. package semi-sweet chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour (or spray with no-stick cooking spray) two loaf pans.

In a mixing bowl, combine oil, eggs, and pumpkin.

In another bowl, sift together flour, salt, baking soda, cinnamon and sugar. Make a well in center of dry ingredients and add pumpkin mixture. Blend until dry ingredients are moist. DO NOT OVERMIX. Fold in chocolate chips. Bake 1 hour and 20 minutes.
Enjoy!

Dina


----------



## Constance (Oct 17, 2005)

Mish, my mother used to bake her fruitcake in coffee cans for gifts. She buttered the tins, then lined them with waxed paper before putting in the batter. 
You could do the same with your pumpkin bread, and that way you could go ahead and cool them in the cans. I guess parchment paper would be the thing to use now.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

Dina,

thank you your recipe looks wonderful...I know my grandsons will dig right in as will the rest of the gang   I like the idea of the chocolate chips with the pumpkin...Thanks again, will be trying this soon..Think I'll bake in the tiny loaf pans sort of individual breads and freeze some for gifts...
kadesma


----------



## mish (Oct 18, 2005)

Appreciate all the input.  Thank you, Constance on the wax paper tip.  

Dina, your recipe sounds wonderful.  Chocolate AND pumpkin, yummy! Thank you.

Kads, so happy you liked the recipe.  I'm smiling.  Before I hit refresh, you've already made the recipe and buttered it up .  I better go get some pumpkin soon.  Thank you, kadesma.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Every year I make banana bread in washed out soup cans to give as gifts. Spray the inside of the can well to keep bread from sticking. Veggie tins work well too. Will try your pumpkin bread too.


----------

